# What do you think of his movement?



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Took these pics a couple of days ago and thought I'd see what you all think of his movement? He was just wandering around the park so they aren't perfect pics. He is nearly 5 months old now


















Excuse the angle on this one, looks a little funny









Ohh.. and sneak in a head shot, yes he will look a lot nicer once he's done teething and those ears are back up


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Got a stacked pic too, so would love a critique on his movement, head and conformation please!


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Overall I think he is a very nice looking pup. It could be just me, but I think his front could use a little more angulation. Color is just awesome!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Kris. I love his colouring and dark eyes










Anyone else please critique my boy


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh and just to add, his front legs are not perfectly straight, sorry, it's the best pic I got.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone else have a moment to critique my boy?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He looks very balanced though he is falling a bit on his forehand as he moves. Excellent bone.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

The front legs may straighten out as he gets more mature. Chase was east-west and cow howed, and now he much better.

I likethis guy, seems to have a good masc. head, and good reach. I agree with Kris on the shoulder. He's got good pigment also.


----------

